# Fridge on gas problem



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, 
It's an Electrolux RM 6271. Recently it has been very difficult to get it to run on gas. Today I had an inspection of the gas jet assembly etc and I observed that the gas lights within in a second or so and the auto ignition process ceases. Even if you keep the knob pressed in for a minute, on release the flame goes out. 
Has anybody got any advice please? 
Thanks, Geoff.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Borisd0 said:


> Hello,
> It's an Electrolux RM 6271. Recently it has been very difficult to get it to run on gas. Today I had an inspection of the gas jet assembly etc and I observed that the gas lights within in a second or so and the auto ignition process ceases. Even if you keep the knob pressed in for a minute, on release the flame goes out.
> Has anybody got any advice please?
> Thanks, Geoff.


Hi Geoff,

It sounds like your "thermal coupling" might need changing. (the pointy thing next to the pilot light). It carries heat through a tiny capillary down to it's connection with the gas valve, which when received, causes the gas valve to open, thereby supplying gas to the burner. As a safety feature, if it fails, no gas. In domestic central heating boilers, they are often replaced at the annual service, regardless.

They are not expensive to replace, but you will need a qualified person to change it for you, as per the regs.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Although my fridge is a different model, I'm guessing that they all work the same way . . . I had similar problems & changing the thermocouple didn't do the trick - in the end I got an Electrolux engineer to come out & after testing the fridge system diagnosed that the part [shown on 2nd page of following thread & marked 'part number 483 was faulty . . he fitted a new one and its been ok [touch wood] since . . well worth the cost [approx £80 if I remember rightly] . . see the thread & pic here :- 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-32621.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=fridge&start=0


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,
The odd thing is that the detection device (thermocouple?) knows that the gas is lit because the ignition process ceases but doesn't know to keep supplying the gas because the flame is burning. do this imply a fault elsewhere?
Geoff.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Borisd0 said:


> Thanks for the replies,
> The odd thing is that the detection device (thermocouple?) knows that the gas is lit because the ignition process ceases but doesn't know to keep supplying the gas because the flame is burning. do this imply a fault elsewhere?
> Geoff.


The igniter is not turned off by the thermocouple, it (the thermocouple) is only connected to the gas supply. The igniter has it's own flame detection system.

Thermocouples are not expensive and a staight forward diy repair. But, (and I don't know how else to put this so please don't take offence) by the nature of the questions you've asked, I would suggest you get a fitter to do this for you.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

could be t couple or the current interupter wires which run from the thermocouple block on the gas valve to the power selection switch .if they become loose it will not allow the flame to stop on ad it can look like a t couple problem.if you slide fridge out of its houseing you can check the connections. on my fridge they are the two black wires from the gas valve
if you disconect them from the powersource switch and join them together then try to light the fridge if it then stays on you know that its not the t couple
geordie
ex corgi engineer


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

The thermocouple sends a message that it is hot (and so there must be a pilot light burning) to the gas valve so the gas valve then opens to let more gas out into a burner. When it has reached temp it then shuts off the extra gas, but the pilot light carries on burning for next time.

The thermocouple could be faulty so it cant feel the pilot light burning so shuts all gas off.

You know if your partners there you feel warm and cosy if they are not you shut off  :lol: :roll: 

The thermocouple is easy to replace and is not a gas fitting as such just one end goes into the gas valve. Two minute job. Ive done mine and im a Lady

Busty xx


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> could be t couple or the current interupter wires which run from the thermocouple block on the gas valve to the power selection switch .if they become loose it will not allow the flame to stop on ad it can look like a t couple problem.if you slide fridge out of its houseing you can check the connections. on my fridge they are the two black wires from the gas valve
> if you disconect them from the powersource switch and join them together then try to light the fridge if it then stays on you know that its not the t couple
> geordie
> ex corgi engineer


Thanks for that Geordie im gonna get better. Along with my other skills and assets.

Busty


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

krull said:


> Thermocouples are not expensive and a staight forward diy repair. But, (and I don't know how else to put this so please don't take offence) by the nature of the questions you've asked, I would suggest you get a fitter to do this for you.


Hi Krull,

I totally agree, and have changed many a coupling myself, however, I would hate for someone to get it wrong, based upon my advice.

Jock.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> . . . they are the two black wires from the gas valve
> if you disconnect them from the power source switch and join them together then try to light the fridge if it then stays on you know that its not the t couple
> geordie
> ex corgi engineer


The danger here is that if you do the above, you may be tempted to just continue to use the fridge . . . if so remember you then cease to have a 'no flame' failure cut-off device which could lead to gas still being supplied and the possibility of a bloody big bang !

My advice [from experience] is to bite the bullet, cough up the cost and get a Electrolux/Dometic engineer to do a 'proper' job.

Have a word with Ashbridge Domestic Appliances in Kent [01233 389 5200] - they will hopefully put you on to a local to you engineer.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> The danger here is that if you do the above, you may be tempted to just continue to use the fridge . . . if so remember you then cease to have a 'no flame' failure cut-off device which could lead to gas still being supplied and the possibility of a bloody big bang !
> 
> My advice [from experience] is to bite the bullet, cough up the cost and get a Electrolux/Dometic engineer to do a 'proper' job.
> 
> Have a word with Ashbridge Domestic Appliances in Kent [01233 389 5200] - they will hopefully put you on to a local to you engineer.


Good advice Vic.

Jock.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> > . . . they are the two black wires from the gas valve
> ...


thermocouple would still shutdown gas valve in event of fame failure alll you have to watch is that when you change power supply ie from gas to leccy is that you manually turn off gas supply to fridge to turn off burner.
this is meant as a way of testing the operaration of the t couple and not a permanent solution.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks again to all.

In due course (probably after the summer) I'll report on the solution to the problem.

Geoff


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I decided to buy a thermocouple at Davan Caravans, they were cheaper than an internet source plus the savings on postage so I was intent on ordering one. A helpful workshop man said that in 90% of cases, a clean out of the jet assembly with compressed air cured the problem. So I held off with the order and followed his advice. Following the treatment the gas stays alight on button release, let's hope it's a permanent solution.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Borisd0 said:


> Following the treatment the gas stays alight on button release, let's hope it's a permanent solution.


Glad to hear it Geoff,

I do like nice simple solutions, to what could otherwise turnout to be costly remedies.

Jock.


----------

